# Floating cover



## noobdood (Jul 19, 2008)

I want to add some floating cover to my tank to block out some of the light. Lets see some pics of tanks with good floating cover.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Well i dont have any picks but my hornwort works great and grows and in my 20g and 55g


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Hygrophila difformis, commonly called Water Wisteria, can be floated or planted. I like floating it since it provides good cover and doesn't get all tangled up like hornwort.


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

Just stay away from duckweed or you'll be cleaning it out of every tank, sink, drain, tub or toilet in the house and even your ears before long.


----------



## JeffreyL (May 31, 2006)

Water sprite is another good floater. It will spread out in a circular mat and can be trimmed to fit corners. When healthy it has neat looking roots that hang down in the tank. It will split off small baby plants and may even slowly divide in the center in to 2 plants.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I saw recently someone had a plastic log that floated in the tank for extra cover. His sub dominant peacock male used it as well as his females.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Can you use artificial greenery as floating cover? :-? :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

I agree with the comment about duckweed, I'm constantly skimming it.








I give it to a friend as food for his koi








below is water sprite.








Cabomba









Water Hyacinth, another one that can get out of hand, the 5', 300 gal tub started with 1 plant.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

cindylou said:


> Can you use artificial greenery as floating cover? :-? :fish: :fish: :fish:


Maybe.  I've seen an artificial (plastic type) plant that was long, thick and had little leafie deals all over it. 
It came up, from where it was "planted" the substrate, and over the top of the water for a ways.


----------

